# What did I break? Auger and impeller won't engage



## rufushusky (Feb 6, 2014)

So I went to throw the lever on my 72-73 Ariens today to clear the snow from my driveway and nothing happened... looks like the drive for the impeller and auger won't engage... what did I break?

Lever unengaged


Auger lever engaged...




TIA!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

How about posting the model number of your Ariens ??


----------



## rufushusky (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for the reply it is 910008...

Older Ariens won't blow snow

Based on this looks like I broke a roll pin or cotter pin... does that seem right? How much of a pain are they to change?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Any chance you have the same problem as this guy?

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/15449-ariens-910014-auger-issue.html


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

hard to tell by pic.. but looks like the two cog's are not engauged? did the cog that slides on spline impellor shaft get rusted in place? Did the 'U' shape fork that engages it get bent or break?


----------



## rufushusky (Feb 6, 2014)

Shryp said:


> Any chance you have the same problem as this guy?
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/15449-ariens-910014-auger-issue.html


Looks like I have the same if not similar... looking at the manual it is either the spring stuck or I snapped a cotter pin or roll pin. I will hit it with some kroil and a hammer and see how that goes.



Geno said:


> hard to tell by pic.. but looks like the two cog's are not engauged? did the cog that slides on spline impellor shaft get rusted in place? Did the 'U' shape fork that engages it get bent or break?


Yeah the jaw clutch isn't moving. The impeller moves by hand. I think the clutch fork is stuck either by broken parts or a stuck spring.

Thanks fellas!


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

*clutch fork..*

I have seen where it was rusted on shaft from lack of grease.. more stiff than rusted solid though. I'd lube the whole area down there with PB blaster or the likes, let it sit couple hours and then try to move with a long leverage of some kind. The spring broke shouldn't keep it from engaging or moving.. may be wrong on that but visioning in my mind can't see how it would.


----------



## rufushusky (Feb 6, 2014)

Geno said:


> I have seen where it was rusted on shaft from lack of grease.. more stiff than rusted solid though. I'd lube the whole area down there with PB blaster or the likes, let it sit couple hours and then try to move with a long leverage of some kind. The spring broke shouldn't keep it from engaging or moving.. may be wrong on that but visioning in my mind can't see how it would.


Its worth a shot, I mean this thing is 13 years older than I am. 

I might just take the whole auger/blower side of snow blower off just to get a better look at everything. Looks like it is just 3-4 bolts holding it on.


----------



## rufushusky (Feb 6, 2014)

Well good news (especially with 10 inches of snow on the way), the jaw clutch released last night after being sprayed down with some kroil and a tap with a punch and dead blow it released.

Thanks again!


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

glad to hear- get that area and in the cog cut-outs greased good and the spline shaft under spring too. I use too spray whole area with spray lithium grease after covering as much of that area I could with grease too. Be careful of pulley/belts though.


----------



## rufushusky (Feb 6, 2014)

Geno said:


> glad to hear- get that area and in the cog cut-outs greased good and the spline shaft under spring too. I use too spray whole area with spray lithium grease after covering as much of that area I could with grease too. Be careful of pulley/belts though.


That sounds like a good idea. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## rufushusky (Feb 6, 2014)

Ok bringing my own thread back from the dead...

Having the same issue as before... only difference is there isn't out of the blue again... I was changing out the spring the disengages the friction wheel so the blower comes to a stop. When I was changing out the spring, I put it face down or "in the service position." Like this...










Now same issue, clutch fork won't engage... think it is stuck again or do you think I broke anything. And of course this happens the same day I help get my father's western plow working again...

Here is what I am up against. Sorry taken with a phone and a drop light. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3sAxt5ydJ5OYk94V0FCbzlJV2s/view?usp=sharing


----------



## rufushusky (Feb 6, 2014)

And it makes a chicken little out of me, after a night soaking in Kano and one shot with a 2 foot pry bar the spring sprung and it appears to be working.... thanks again.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

whenever i get a used ariens to throw a predator on those dogs are always seized but a little pb blaster always free them right up. its a good idea to engage/disengage them every once in a while


----------



## rufushusky (Feb 6, 2014)

43128 said:


> whenever i get a used ariens to throw a predator on those dogs are always seized but a little pb blaster always free them right up. its a good idea to engage/disengage them every once in a while


Actually the 7hp Tecumseh has been pretty good for me thus far. It was pretty abused by the PO and I actually even seized it last year. But again a bunch of kano and a two foot breaker bar on the crank nut on the back and it popped free and it fired right up. I mean it looked like Jimi Hendrix was in my shed with all the purple haze coming out the exhaust but it has run just fine since.


----------

